# Nokia blatantly copies the iPhone... suckers!



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2007)

*Nokia's iPhone -- no, seriously*

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/nokia-iphone.jpg

Oh come on, what the hell is that? A Nokia branded iPhone? It was presented during Nokia's GoPlay event this morning as a glimpse into the future of Nokia interface design. Oh, and it's due out next year. When pressed during the Q&A about the striking similarity to the little Cupertino device, Anssi Vanjoki -- Nokia's Executive VP & General Manager of Multimedia -- said, "If there is something good in the world then we copy with pride." Well, ok then. See what we mean after the break.

[Via Engadget]


LOL! 

Everyone seems to be wanting to copy the phone that sucks!


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 30, 2007)

ironic sarcasm with flavour of saccharine..... !!!!!       HAIL !!!!!


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 30, 2007)

Nokia = Windows = Copy Cats


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

wow never thought nokia would go this down


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 30, 2007)

i dont know why nokia is trying to make a phone like iPhone it is really pity


----------



## ambandla (Aug 30, 2007)

Remeber what everyone said before Iphone's release. They said it's gonna shake up the cellphone industry. And it's true. Now, everyone is trying to put touchscreen and multi-touch interface into their products. Samsung recently announced a multitouch mp3 player. 

IMHO, Nokia is actually trying to release their own variant of multitouch phone. 

Kudos to Apple. They changed the PC industry, They changed the music industry. Now, they are on course to change the cellphone industry.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> They said it's gonna shake up the cellphone industry. And it's true.


Actually, thats what Apple wants u to believe. Did u forget that touch screen smartphone with much more capability were already available from Nokia, SE, or HTC long before iPhone was even rumored.



> everyone is trying to put touchscreen and multi-touch interface into their products.



This was already there, Apple is just trying to catch up the rest of the industry



> hey are on course to change the cellphone industry.


That would be SE which single handily changed the Mobile Phone music market & re-invented this segment with Walkman Phones.

Arya, Nokia already had Touch Screen Internet Tablet & Widescreen phones available (7610 I think) from a long time....i guess its the other way arround.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2007)

Yaaar Arya, do u really have to use such word in thread title ?? loooks really bad !!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

oh & I guess some people just don't read cos Nokia was trying to show the Symbian S60 touch screen interface. Now looks like anything touch screen is copied from Apple. right?

This just in...the video is not even real....just a Mock up, there is no prototype hardware or software right now....Arya, where the hell u go this news


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

ax3 dude, this is fake....just a concept from Nokia for there already existing Symbian touch screen UI.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

i must commend apple for one thing: setting the trend. apple intro'd imac, what did it lead to? change in design of PCs... they tried to better their design, added more features, priced it lesser than apple and advertised it as hafing more features at a lesser price. end of the day who benefited? ppl buying it. they got a product wid trendy design, more features at a lesser price.

apple intro'd ipod. before that pmp were not very much popular nor cheap. result, creative came up wid zen, iriver wid either own. improved their design, supported more features, sold for a lot less. again, end of the day who benefited? the customer! 

apple intro'd the new imac. sony will be forced to sell the new vaio at a comptt. price. i agree imac looks better but now the customer has more choice! so in the end its the customers who are benefited from it.

the same wid iphone. even tho it has so many limitations but everyone wants a device which can do everything iphone does and better. lg prada, tho technically superior never made a mark in the industry. its the way apple markets their products and sets trends. 

kudos to apple!  i'm not an apple user but i've bought many gadgets which were bettered upon and sold at lesser prices due to apple's products! and i'm  happy!!! 

now i'm not sure abt the credibility of the news posted in this thread, but my post is wid general reference to apple products.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

> its the way apple markets their products and sets trends.



Thats the only reason Apple is surviving, Marketing...that to aggressive & viral. Each Mac user is a salesman & thinks of himself as an Apple marketing salesman, so tries to justify Mac which well.....isn't any better then a Dell now. Even the hardware is same & made by Quant/Asus


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 30, 2007)

i expected this....Nokia's gonna fail


----------



## ambandla (Aug 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Actually, thats what Apple wants u to believe. Did u forget that touch screen smartphone with much more capability were already available from Nokia, SE, or HTC long before iPhone was even rumored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



huh.

There were mp3 players before ipod came into the market. but it's the ipod+itunes that changed the landscape of music industry

there were touch screen phones before iphone but how many really succeeded? What did they provide except that you have to use a stylus on a touch screen instead of using a d-pad or a numpad or a joystick? it's the iphones revolutionary interface, perfect mix of music player, internet communicator, phone. 

And look at the flurry of the touch screen phones that are coming out these days. I am talking about the multimedia rich phones with touch controls and not business class phones.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Thats the only reason Apple is surviving, Marketing...that to aggressive & viral. Each Mac user is a salesman & thinks of himself as an Apple marketing salesman, so tries to justify Mac which well.....isn't any better then a Dell now. Even the hardware is same & made by Quant/Asus



Huh. Look at Apple's OS X. It's rock solid and hence each enduser promotes that

Look at Windows Vista or any earlier OS. all that an end user do is wait for SP1 Sp2 .... When will they get time to promote and even if they promote, Who will listen???????

You say Dell and Apple are same? haha. Internally, they might have similar hardware, but it is the Operating System that makes the difference.


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2007)

^^ oh so u mean to say os x to osx 10.4.10 wats that aint that something similar to sp1 or sp2 ... we dont need to market anything ... vista and windows command majority .... minors need to market themselves in an attempt to catch to the big daddy not the other way round ... kuch bolte ho yaar


----------



## ambandla (Aug 30, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ oh so u mean to say os x to osx 10.4.10 wats that aint that something similar to sp1 or sp2 ... we dont need to market anything ... vista and windows command majority .... minors need to market themselves in an attempt to catch to the big daddy not the other way round ... kuch bolte ho yaar



big daddy? hahahahahaha.

10 udpates compared to thousands of patches, 2 service packs for XP. 

And Vista by birth is full of bugs. huh. Kya bolte ho yaar

and still there is blue death in XP after so many patches updates service packs


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2007)

o! i didnt know that os x has a market share more than windows ... thats news to me can u cite a source please ....


----------



## ambandla (Aug 30, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> o! i didnt know that os x has a market share more than windows ... thats news to me can u cite a source please ....



dude, increase your reading skills. You need a break.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> There were mp3 players before ipod came into the market. but it's the ipod+itunes that changed the landscape of music industry



Lolz....iPod+iTunes is a success only in USA, not in India. Here people buy iPod just cos everyone tries to be cool & copy. I hope u know that there are more users in India using Chinese MP3 players or Mobile phones with memory cards then iPod 


> there were touch screen phones before iphone but how many really succeeded?



Palm Treo, HTC, Sony Ericsson P series....Nope, doesn't ring a bell...you think iPhone is revolution? Wake up dude...there were already successful products out there...just that no one marketed them like Apple does.



> What did they provide except that you have to use a stylus on a touch screen instead of using a d-pad or a numpad or a joystick? it's the iphones revolutionary interface, perfect mix of music player, internet communicator, phone.



Blah blah blah......I m doing all that on my antique K750i (in computer years), oh & I can chose my own ring tone. ...can u do that in iPhone? Oh! shucks U can't cos Jobs thought changing ring tone is very complex.

All those touch screen phones can be operated using fingers too, not just stylus. I myself prefer fingers...but a Stylus really really helps when "writing" in the phone. Can u do that iPhone? Can u "write" a note instead of typing it? Oh & I hope now u don't say typing is faster then writing in my hand writing on a paper (PDA screen or note app). 



> And look at the flurry of the touch screen phones that are coming out these days. I am talking about the multimedia rich phones with touch controls and not business class phones.



Wait...W950i came long before iPhone, Nokia 7610 (multimedia phone) came long before iPhone. Hey do u only see at Apple products? iPhone is sooooo late to the crowd



> Huh. Look at Apple's OS X. It's rock solid and hence each enduser promotes that



So solid, that if on a real Mac, I try to change the Apple menu colour using resource editing, it gives a kernel panic . Registry rox...atleast u can boot in safe mode & revert back.



> Look at Windows Vista or any earlier OS. all that an end user do is wait for SP1 Sp2 .... When will they get time to promote and even if they promote, Who will listen???????



No one needs to listen. To run Mac u need a new Computer. To run Linux, u need to be a geek, No linux distro work perfectly out of the box. 

Windows runs on the existing PC, & you can use all your existing Apps the way u want....thats the benefit.


> but it is the Operating System that makes the difference.



Oh! Yawn Yawn....Dell isn't making Dellbuntu  or Delldora 7 or DuDe Linux 10.3, they make hardware & that is what I m comparing here. Not the OS.



			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> And Vista by birth is full of bugs. huh. Kya bolte ho yaar



While nokia makes bread & coka cola makes engine oil



> and still there is blue death in XP after so many patches updates service packs



Try running a WHQL driver based, unaltered or default config of Windows XP SP2 & then try saying it. Thats how your Mac OS X is running.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 30, 2007)

nothing big in the design of iphone....i think such touch screen phones have been there in the market even before iphone.
so iphone is a copy..buzz off arya...


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2007)

@ambandla: ur 'hahahaha' after big daddy seemed to suggest that either i was wrong in refering to MS as big daddy or u were a fool i went with the first option


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Yaaar Arya, do u really have to use such word in thread title ?? loooks really bad !!!


Which word? Suckers? There is absolutely nothing wrong with that word, man. It is such a normal word. 

Or maybe you were referring to the word 'Nokia'. If that is the case, I am sorry. I know I shouldn't use such offensive words publicly!


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Or maybe you were referring to the word 'Nokia'. If that is the case, I am sorry. I know I shouldn't use such offensive words publicly!


  whata  dumb statement was that and arya the day this fone is released in the market that day call em suckers until then keep the verbs with u  and arya there is absolutely othing new in the looks of the iphone its the interface only that has changed other than that all touch fones look the same so nokia copied apple is a hyperbole


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 30, 2007)

Gawd. now we have Windows vs Mac in a thread related  to cellphone, where next?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Which word? Suckers? There is absolutely nothing wrong with that word, man. It is such a normal word.



Ya, maybe in the netiquettes or El Jobso.

Hey arya, is it like Apple holds a patent for "A rectangular device with rounded corners which can be used to make phone calls, access internet services, send short messages to cell phone users, which is operated by touching the screen using one or multiple fingers"? If no....then look at the phone industry, it far bigger then the computer industry out there....& iPhone is just a late kid in the block with only one pair of jean & turtle neck shirt . Its not like Nokia is copying iphone, its more like iPhone is copying SE P800i (the grand daddy) or W950i


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 30, 2007)

It's a nokia iphone.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

Nope...its Nokia N series Phone


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 31, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lolz....iPod+iTunes is a success only in USA, not in India. Here people buy iPod just cos everyone tries to be cool & copy. I hope u know that there are more users in India using Chinese MP3 players or Mobile phones with memory cards then iPod



This is absolutely absurd..... !!! Ipod is a worldwide success (dun hv the tempo to copy net stats .. see it urself).. and it is completely true tht  it is the first mp3 player to shake up and revolutionize the music industry.... and u urself agreed to the fact tht it is cool,..(other than being hip and an exquisite piece of technology...)

As far as i have noticed in calcutta and delhi, most people who possess an mp3 player posses an ipod.... can't remember the last time seen the yeps and zens in hand of indians.... and hell ya... it still has the best music quality among any player outta there. this is my personal experience.... have experienced a lot of other mp3 players down there... none can beat ipod till date (albeit with the right pair of headphones.... )

The only thing I hate is iTunes....  But well, winamp has the wanted ipod plugin...


----------



## abhinandh (Aug 31, 2007)

thats why nokia sucks.that pocket bomb making company...


----------



## ambandla (Aug 31, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Ya, maybe in the netiquettes or El Jobso.
> 
> Hey arya, is it like Apple holds a patent for "A rectangular device with rounded corners which can be used to make phone calls, access internet services, send short messages to cell phone users, which is operated by touching the screen using one or multiple fingers"? If no....then look at the phone industry, it far bigger then the computer industry out there....& iPhone is just a late kid in the block with only one pair of jean & turtle neck shirt . Its not like Nokia is copying iphone, its more like iPhone is copying SE P800i (the grand daddy) or W950i



There was a person who used to talk just like you. He used to search for the negative aspects in apple products. Even if the product has 1% negative and 99% positive feature, he used to hang to that 1% and say it's crap. His name is John C Dvorak, The famous apple critic.

Guess what, He tried Apple macbook and here is the column that he wrote after getting hold of a macbook:

Me and My Mac "*www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2162397,00.asp"

at the end of the article, he said "Yes, it's a sad day for the Mac bashers. ".

Now he is a proud owner of Apple Macbook and guess what, he is not using Windows XP or Vista on macbook. HE USES OS X TIGER.

You can continue bashing and I will think you are a just like pre-mac Dvorak. 
LOL. iphone is copy of W950i r P800i. LOL

You should seriously take part in world laughter challenge.



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> nothing big in the design of iphone....i think such touch screen phones have been there in the market even before iphone.
> so iphone is a copy..buzz off arya...



aks. yes. touch screen phones have been there in the market but the way they are used was very limited. iphone is the first phone to come with a multitouch screen on which you can do multiple justures. 

@ gx_saurav. Yes. it's easy to write using stylus than to type on iphone. But overall, iphone's interface beats the vanilla touch screen interface and this is accepted by every reviewer out there and every iphone user. I am damn sure you are gonna accept this once you test one. I know you being MS fan will not buy iphone . At least do a little test on the iphone and that will calm you down in iphone good/bad posts or may be you will switch group 



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> nothing big in the design of iphone....i think such touch screen phones have been there in the market even before iphone.
> so iphone is a copy..buzz off arya...



aks. yes. touch screen phones have been there in the market but the way they are used was very limited. iphone is the first phone to come with a multitouch screen on which you can do multiple justures. 

@ gx_saurav. Yes. it's easy to write using stylus than to type on iphone. But overall, iphone's interface beats the vanilla touch screen interface and this is accepted by every reviewer out there and every iphone user. I am damn sure you are gonna accept this once you test one. I know you being MS fan will not buy iphone . At least do a little test on the iphone and that will calm you down in iphone good/bad posts or may be you will switch group


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 31, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> This is absolutely absurd..... !!! Ipod is a worldwide success (dun hv the tempo to copy net stats .. see it urself).. and it is completely true tht  it is the first mp3 player to shake up and revolutionize the music industry.... and u urself agreed to the fact tht it is cool,..(other than being hip and an exquisite piece of technology...)



You cannot deny the fact that due to marketing only iPod is so popular. People don't know much about other mp3 players & thats why they buy iPod. The case is just like what Prakash says "People don't know a about Linux, so they end up buying Windows".

Let not bring iPod here.



> As far as i have noticed in calcutta and delhi, most people who possess an mp3 player posses an ipod.... can't remember the last time seen the yeps and zens in hand of indians.... and hell ya... it still has the best music quality among any player outta there. this is my personal experience.... have experienced a lot of other mp3 players down there... none can beat ipod till date (albeit with the right pair of headphones.... )
> 
> The only thing I hate is iTunes....  But well, winamp has the wanted ipod plugin...



Do they know about anything else? Someone told them buy iPod, they bought it. Simple. They think using iTunes is easy, well....if thats easy then I don't know what will they say about WMP11 , Easiest...just plug the player, drag & drop & sync. Even a Nokia 5700 Memory Card can be synced with it,



			
				ambandla said:
			
		

> LOL. iphone is copy of W950i r P800i.



Isn't iPhone trying to do what these are already doing.


> @ gx_saurav. Yes. it's easy to write using stylus than to type on iphone.



Yes, & writing in important for me. I prefer writing in hurry instead of typing on a W950i.



> But overall, iphone's interface beats the vanilla touch screen interface and this is accepted by every reviewer out there and every iphone user. I am damn sure you are gonna accept this once you test one.



I have said it many times, yes the intereface is good. But just look at the UI, it is the only thing which looks so cool . This is a subjective stand....I don't like that slow interface with lods of animation. I prefer a W960i esqe fast & snappy UI. Can I do that in iPhone? No...can I bring animation to W960i with Flash Lite...yes, so W960i wins


> I know you being MS fan will not buy iphone



Sorry, I earn a limited set of money & I would prefer buying a Nokia N81 or W960i instead of iPhone which won't even let me transfer files via bluetooth or set my own ringtone. iPhone is an iPod which can make phone calls. I need a phone which can play video & audio. Even my K750i is doing everything I need. The only thing I used to miss is Orkut & Downloading files from rapidshare due to lack of JAVAScript. Orkut is now supported by Opera Mini 4 beta 2, & using hacked Opera mini 2 I can download files from rapidshare too...



> . At least do a little test on the iphone and that will calm you down in iphone good/bad posts or may be you will switch group



Sure, send me one. I m not going to buy an iPhone to try it.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 31, 2007)

This phone must be supporting symbian +java,video recording,mms ,whereas iphone.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 31, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> This phone must be supporting symbian +java,vdeo recording,mms ,whereas iphone.


El Jobos & Salesman - iPhone is a very good & easy phone. It supports nothing fancy or complicated

GX - Nokia 1100 is also a very easy Phone, it supports nothing fancy

Damn...I can't even compare Nokia 1100 to iPhone, atleast 1100 lets us use our own ringtone 

Obviously any device will be easy to use if it has hardly any features. iPhone costs as much as a W960i, then atleast I expect it to be on par with the features. But it isn;'t


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

guys ihpone isnt that bad most sites rated it 8/10


----------



## iMav (Aug 31, 2007)

the hardware is good the the UI is good, the firmware/OS watever u want u to call it just plain sux ...


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

why is everyone against iphone at least someone show be positive about it
oo oo i like it


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 31, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> why is everyone against iphone at least someone show be positive about it
> oo oo i like it



Welll just look at the UI, it looks so Cool


----------



## iamtheone (Aug 31, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Or maybe you were referring to the word 'Nokia'. If that is the case, I am sorry. I know I shouldn't use such offensive words publicly!



^^joke??ha ha....samajh gaye ki aur hasoo??
so now u r gonna say that every future phone which has a touchscreen is a sopy of i[sux] phone??


^^joke??ha ha....samajh gaye ki aur hasoo??
so now u r gonna say that every future phone which has a touchscreen is a sopy of i[sux] phone??


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You cannot deny the fact that due to marketing only iPod is so popular. People don't know much about other mp3 players & thats why they buy iPod. The case is just like what Prakash says "People don't know a about Linux, so they end up buying Windows".
> 
> Let not bring iPod here.




Ok, lemme give u an example. Do u know that here at Univ California, Berkeley, there exists a club of students .... iPoders... and its prestigious to be its member... and hell... nearly all the students (>90%) have at least one iPod... now lemme think about the number of students .. around 20K..(thtz much lesser thn the real no.)... and I think that they are much more informd/literate/intelligent than the "people" grp tht u were referring to. 


 Apart frm its excellent marketing policy (u hv to hand it over to apple and considering the fact that the success of a product much relies on this policy), its the ultimate quality of this iPod,  tht has resulted in its prestige, the underlying subculture, the hip factor as well as its huge worldwide success. Otherwise this product wouldn't have won so many technological and design awards at several conventions and tech showcases (do u really think tht the ppl thr are dumb to hand those awards to an incompetent product). 

What is the truth is that the market seems to closely follow the success of a product earlier... as soon as iPod gained success, several other companies were involved in the manufacture of a product on similar lines thus Zens were created and Yeps were re-invented. .... thus Apple indeed is an innovator on these terms..... !!!!!!! 



			
				iamtheone said:
			
		

> so now u r gonna say that every future phone which has a touchscreen is a sopy of i[sux] phone??



Am i missing a point here.... its supposed to be a multi-touch multi-layered touchscreen (not the general tap ones) which is intelligent enough to understand finger-gestures... 

Can u gimme the details on some earlier phones which sport this kinda touch screen technology??


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Ok, lemme give u an example. Do u know that here at Univ California, Berkeley, there exists a club of students .... iPoders... and its prestigious to be its member... and hell... nearly all the students (>90%) have at least one iPod... now lemme think about the number of students .. around 20K..(thtz much lesser thn the real no.)... and I think that they are much more informd/literate/intelligent than the "people" grp tht u were referring to.



U forgot, they are all americans, the palce where iPod is most famous, & americans are known to buy things without thinking. They follow the sheep hurd


> Apart frm its excellent marketing policy (u hv to hand it over to apple and considering the fact that the success of a product much relies on this policy), its the ultimate quality of this iPod,  tht has resulted in its prestige, the underlying subculture,



Quality? Do they use gold plated connector? The audio chip is made by samsung which is also used in Samsung phones & there mp3 players. The iPod is made in Asus factories. What quality r u talking about?



> Otherwise this product wouldn't have won so many technological and design awards at several conventions and tech showcases (do u really think tht the ppl thr are dumb to hand those awards to an incompetent product).



ahem...how many awards were outside USA?


> What is the truth is that the market seems to closely follow the success of a product earlier... as soon as iPod gained success, several other companies were involved in the manufacture of a product on similar lines thus Zens were created and Yeps were re-invented. .... thus Apple indeed is an innovator on these terms..... !!!!!!!



Zen existed before iPod came..read some history



> Can u gimme the details on some earlier phones which sport this kinda touch screen technology??



LG Prada


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> U forgot, they are all americans, the palce where iPod is most famous, & americans are known to buy things without thinking. They follow the sheep hurd



Well u frgt among those 90% probably 20% are Indian Students. 




			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Quality? Do they use gold plated connector? The audio chip is made by samsung which is also used in Samsung phones & there mp3 players. The iPod is made in Asus factories. What quality r u talking about?



Sheer audio quality... as well as quality of its design.. the navigation pad an all. its my advice tht u always listen to premium audio devices with audio encoded at high bit rates with headphones such as Sennheiser HD series. Maybe u will realize whats called audiophile quality...




			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> ahem...how many awards were outside USA?



Dunno.... have to go through the net... it won so many of them.... 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Zen existed before iPod came..read some history



Sorry.. I meant re-created with features like large screen and tons of storage space... 

LG Prada[/QUOTE]
Well, its a same-gen phone.... I asked for previous gens....


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Sorry.. I meant re-created with features like large screen and tons of storage space...



20 GB creative NOMAD Jukebox, Rio devices, iRiver? same thing....u don't know history.



> LG PradaWell, its a same-gen phone.... I asked for previous gens....



Hmm..no multitouch, but tell me, does it really makes a difference? No seriously I m asking from a usability point of view.

Can u we plz keep it to Nokia & iPhone here. *Nokia demonstrated a video for concept touch screen UI which they are making for Symbian OS* which arya thought is iPhone rip cos according to him, touch screen UI started with iPhone


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

well if thats what arya thinks he is mistaken ... i remember watching it on history channel and a nokia exec about 6 years back said that phones wont have keys it will all be touch screen  but well cant help it hes a salesman ... the company he represents did everything first ...


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 20 GB creative NOMAD Jukebox, Rio devices, iRiver? same thing....u don't know history.



Actually I started with Zens. Nomad, Rio, iRiver.... yep multi-line alphanumeric displays and limited feature sets and blah blah blah blah... 
yeah, i know the history of mp3 players.... 



> Hmm..no multitouch, but tell me, does it really makes a difference? No seriously I m asking from a usability point of view.
> 
> Can u we plz keep it to Nokia & iPhone here. *Nokia demonstrated a video for concept touch screen UI which they are making for Symbian OS* which arya thought is iPhone rip cos according to him, touch screen UI started with iPhone



Yeah, I will end my discussion about iPods here. But I think its actually cool and easy to be able to zoom images with two-fingers and all other stuff... its very awkward to do many of those with my Cingular 8525. Whatever comes up with an intelligent multi screen is one way or other inspired by iPhone.... neways Apple holds the patent for tht screen of the iphone... 

Also, the nokia phone is not a rip... it is inspired by the iphone ... probably thts wat Arya is quite excited about....


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Actually I started with Zens. Nomad, Rio, iRiver.... yep multi-line alphanumeric displays and limited feature sets


I hope U don't think that iPod always had colour display & click wheel. What was the 1st iPod? A Monochrome screen with Alphanumeric display. When it comes to features, iPod is the most useless device out there. Only 2 audio format support, can't use it without iTunes even to copy my non-DRM songs...no FM, no Bundled Wall charger...ya right.



> its very awkward to do many of those with my Cingular 8525.


Donno about that Phone, but did u tried the Zoom button?



> Whatever comes up with an intelligent multi screen is one way or other inspired by iPhone.... neways Apple holds the patent for tht screen of the iphone...


Touch screens were already available like I have mentioned before. Apple hold no patent for "A a device with which the user can interact using fingers"


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I hope U don't think that iPod always had colour display & click wheel. What was the 1st iPod? A Monochrome screen with Alphanumeric display.



nopes .. but still larger and better AN displays than the nomads.... 2.1" BL Transistor activated LCD.... and all.. oops I promised to stop mentioning abt ipods further !!! 




			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Donno about that Phone, but did u tried the Zoom button?



Yep, thtz the way they do. But dun u think its easier to expand two fingers swirling away and in to zoom in/out rather than tapping frivolously on zoom button to do the same thing... 




			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Touch screens were already available like I have mentioned before. Apple hold no patent for "A a device with which the user can interact using fingers"



Yep, Apple has a patent for the "Multi touch gesture" displays.. !!!!! Just read it frm net.... no tempo to search and paste references and all ....


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

rocky expanding and contracting fingers to zoom in and zoom out has been considered 'fancy' and not easy .... tech2 reviewed the fone and took a review from their colleagues in the office itself and every1 said its fancy but the simple fact of using both hands to operate a cell fone makes it difficult to use and by no means easy


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

^^^^ Everything which we can do in Windows with one button, we need two  to the same in Mac.

Everything we can do with one touch, or one click or one hand...we need two to do in iPhone.

Thats El Jobso's definition of easy.

One example.....

To switch Tab in IE 7 & Firefox - Ctrl + Tab

To switch tab in Safari - Command + Shift + "[" or "]"

@ rock the god. 

You call this easy?


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

to move a file u need to first copy it and then delete the original


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 1, 2007)

oh no... not again.. mods plz close this thread!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 1, 2007)

nokia= cheap + quantity

sony ericsson = Latest technology + stylish design


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> oh no... not again.. mods plz close this thread!



Mind telling arya not to say everything Touch screen an iPhone rip, & not to use words like "Suckers" in a thread title first.


----------



## ambandla (Sep 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Mind telling arya not to say everything Touch screen an iPhone rip, & not to use words like "Suckers" in a thread title first.



And stop criticizing apple in every thread.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> U forgot, they are all americans, the palce where iPod is most famous, & americans are known to buy things without thinking. They follow the sheep hurd



huh. another statement without checking

Americans and australians have the best money management. They don't buy anything with their eyes closed. There are two seasons at which they buy products. 
1) Thanksgiving
2) Christmas

Most of the new products are released around christmas and the Americans buy only those that provide best bang for the buck.

and yes, Even microsoft products are most sold in USA and it's the Americans that took microsoft to where it is now.


Europe prefers Linux and in Asia, most use pirated copy of windows.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 2, 2007)

BTW does anyone know that Apple might be releasing new iPods on 5 Sep, I went thru the rumours and it looks like iPhone - phone = iPod is coming.


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

yup ... i think arya did post abt this in the official apple thread ...


----------



## ambandla (Sep 2, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> BTW does anyone know that Apple might be releasing new iPods on 5 Sep, I went thru the rumours and it looks like iPhone - phone = iPod is coming.



and we are also expecting a wide screen nano that can also play a video a.k.a video ipod nano.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 2, 2007)

If this time I get more storage I might give it a thought coz zen Vision W with 60GB only wont look great even if apple keeps the storage of iPod @ 80gigs, It was only coz of screen size that I was considering ZVW


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 2, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> big daddy? hahahahahaha.
> 
> 10 udpates compared to thousands of patches, 2 service packs for XP.
> 
> ...


Around 90% of the death screens in Windows is due to faulty drivers. Apple does not face this problems as most of its hardware is limited to the bundles one, you cannot update your hardware using the wide variety of hardware available for windows. I agree you have printers and scanners and so many other USB devices, but the printers n scanners dont produce a BSOD on windows.
I am not well versed with the apple world, you may correct me if i am wrong.



			
				abhinandh said:
			
		

> thats why nokia sucks.that pocket bomb making company...


Apple, Dell, Sony, HP, Lenovo.
Who are these? All companies which have recalled batteries. So it makes them bomb making companies?
BTW, nokia did not make those batteries, it just ordered them from some other company.

@Arya
For one, even if a company "copies" or gets inspired from some other product, nothing is wrong. You created a good technology, others are improving it or using it too.

What nokia is only copying is the "Concept of Multi Touch" screen. From when did the concept copying become a sucker's job?

Would it make all the PMP's a copy of the first one?

Nokia already had the motion sensor in Nokia 5500, it does not make apple a copier with iPhone.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 3, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> What nokia is only copying is the "Concept of Multi Touch" screen. From when did the concept copying become a sucker's job?


Look at the design of the phone. Look at the video of the interface. It is as close a replica as it is possible to make if you are not Apple.

The phone has the standard touch screen, by the way. The technology that iPhone uses for enabling multi-touch is patented.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 3, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Look at the design of the phone. Look at the video of the interface. It is as close a replica as it is possible to make if you are not Apple.



Again, is anything touch screen an iPhone rip? Well, then iPhone itself is rip of SE P990i or Nokia 7610



> The phone has the standard touch screen, by the way. The technology that iPhone uses for enabling multi-touch is patented.



The technology was developed by a Chinese company & the panel is made by a germen company. I doubt about the patent.


----------

